# OVER 40 PREVIOUSLY STERILISED AND JUST ABOUT TO START IVF - ANY OTHERS?



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

* 


Hi All

My name is Kathy I am 41, I have 3 grown up children from a previous marriage. However, my partner Adrian has none.
I have just had all my blood tests FSH 4.6, LH 2.4 and Prolactin 138
My LMP was 31 March so hoping to start the buresilin around 28th April?
We have our protocol (short one) from Care Fertility in Manchester
I am looking to chat with anyone who is in a similar position to me or even better people who have been in this situation so they can share their experiences?

Looking forward to hearing from anyone out there

Kathy

xx*


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there & welcome 

You may like to have a read and perhaps join some of these threads/boards....

Introductions.....meet other newbies...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Secondary infertility...for those with children but now having problems conceiving, for whatever reason....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=44.0

Over 40's ttc....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

and finally, the Manchester Care thread on the IVF board where you can chat to others having treatment at same clinic...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180788.0

My situation is different from yours and I'm at different clinic, although I did turn 40 earlier this year ! Just wanted to say your hormone levels look great so good luck with your treatment 

Take care
Natasha


----------

